# Payara info



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I would to purchase one but im scared because i heard they die all the sudden for no reason. Can you guys enlighten me a bit on these guys


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Pirayas are the best looking, but also the most sensitive to water perimeters. Alot of past threads with members have claimed Pirayas dying on them, with no signs or reasons, while the rest of their Pygos were swimming carefree and healthy. Thats why alot wont go for a P with a huge price tag if they werent content with their own water conditions.

Also







to Piranha Discussions


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

MINE STARVED TO DEATH ..LASTED THREE WEEKS..







..


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Sorry Al, you got the wrong fish. I think i spelled it wrong. Im not talking about a Piraya, im talking about Payara. It has a Knifefish body with killer teeth. They have one at Hung MIng Aquarium for 48 bucks.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

OK Whoops!!!







Mad bad!!! I accidently over read the title.

Sorry E!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

this is payara..check out those teeth


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I knew what you ment, but I have no idea about the care needed for them - sorry


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Payara is a sportsfisherman name. Don't even know where this name is coming from other than tourist info web site. The correct native name is *Pirandirá .*


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I had a small one that died on me a while back. I dont know from what though. I think it had something to do with it not eating. Cool looking fish though. Has anyone had any success with these fish and getting them to a good size in the home aquarium?

~Dj


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

I had one for about 6 months and got bored with it and sold it,it was about 8 inch very skittish they do better in shoal of 3 or more and are not aggressive.I kept mine with my Stringrays with no probs and they are alot of fun to watch eat.IMO this is not a good home Aquaria fish as they get to big for any average aquarium.They come from the faster moviing waters in the South America so need alot of current and mass filteration and I have never heard of anyone being able to keep them over 10 inch....hope that helps


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hung Ming, huh.. What size are they there? Cool thing to have especially if ever grew out to be that size and show the same killer jaws


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

there about 4-5 inches long @hung ming...they are nice but as olson stated and i have talked eric they are not the easiest fish to house and maintain alive


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Looks like im not getting it.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Olson Posted on May 23 2003, 06:41 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I had one for about 6 months and got bored with it and sold it,it was about 8 inch very skittish they do better in shoal of 3 or more and are not aggressive.I kept mine with my Stringrays with no probs and they are alot of fun to watch eat.IMO this is not a good home Aquaria fish as they get to big for any average aquarium.They come from the faster moviing waters in the South America so need alot of current and mass filteration and* I have never heard of anyone being able to keep them over 10 inch*....hope that helps


 You do now.







And I'm not the only one.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

They're an interesting fish but kinda boring after awhile imo. I had one that was 3-4 inch and I actually got it to start taking in pellets. I prefer the redtail barracudas more. They're much more active and less skittish.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Here you go Olson, often missed information that I carry besides piranas.

Hydrolycus


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

man, those are mean looking


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Man.. all these info are making multiple lines in my brain..


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

hastatus said:


> You do now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How big have you kept them?What kinda filtertration are you runnin?I would love to try again but have heard of so much failure when they reach around 10-12 inch I have given up on the thought.Whats the key to keeping them over a foot or so I didn't even try after some of the things I read about them dying and sold mine


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Olson Posted on May 24 2003, 12:31 AM ........How big have you kept them?What kinda filtertration are you runnin?I would love to try again but have heard of so much failure when they reach around 10-12 inch I have given up on the thought.Whats the key to keeping them over a foot or so I didn't even try after some of the things I read about them dying and sold mine


First you need _space_. They are river fish and live in high flowing current (rapids). So a powerhead is a must. Water must remain pristine (water changes a must), so is good filtration. pH, water temperature, hardness would be similar to piranas (they are a food item for sabretooth and even used for bait to catch these narly-toothed critters). In your aquarium, rosy-reds (a type of minnow) is a must or any live food. Be sure you don't overfeed because they have been known to get a fish stuck in its throat so don't try to feed sharp-spined fish (like catfish).

In my aquario, started them in a 55 gal at 4 inches, they died in a 240 gal after 3 years (15 inches TL) after my power went out. So be sure you keep some kind of backup generator.

Well worth the effort and expense on these odd fishes. One last thing, they are territorial and not to good on sharing space so one critter per tank is recommended. Not a good fish for beginners or those that won't take or make the extra effort to care for them. That is why majority die in home care.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > Olson Posted on May 24 2003, 12:31 AM ........How big have you kept them?What kinda filtertration are you runnin?I would love to try again but have heard of so much failure when they reach around 10-12 inch I have given up on the thought.Whats the key to keeping them over a foot or so I didn't even try after some of the things I read about them dying and sold mine
> 
> 
> First you need _space_. They are river fish and live in high flowing current (rapids). So a powerhead is a must. Water must remain pristine (water changes a must), so is good filtration. pH, water temperature, hardness would be similar to piranas (they are a food item for sabretooth and even used for bait to catch these narly-toothed critters). In your aquarium, rosy-reds (a type of minnow) is a must or any live food. Be sure you don't overfeed because they have been known to get a fish stuck in its throat so don't try to feed sharp-spined fish (like catfish).
> ...


 good info thanks frank


----------

